# What points to accumulate?



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

iLiveInTrees said:


> I got points for Maine moose, and utah all species...arizona, colorado, wyoming will be added to the list, along with Michigan and Iowa deer. I think thats enough. I'm gonna work on hunting turkey in every state I can!


You're a hunter, impossible to be enough! FM


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> You're a hunter, impossible to be enough! FM


I agree where else do I put in?


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

iLiveInTrees said:


> I agree where else do I put in?


Every western state you can afford!


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Huntmaster143 said:


> Every western state you can afford!


So these points are accumulated to one day do a DIY trip in a good unit correct? Where does an outfitter come in to play? It seems they have their own # of tags that they sell clients?


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

iLiveInTrees said:


> I agree where else do I put in?


New Hampshire and Vermont for moose, Kentucky and Pennsylvania for elk, maybe New Mexico for oryx and ibex.

Access to all the info you might want right in one place. www.huntinfo.org/ FM


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

iLiveInTrees said:


> So these points are accumulated to one day do a DIY trip in a good unit correct? Where does an outfitter come in to play? It seems they have their own # of tags that they sell clients?


Some of the Canadian provinces do and outfitters in some states have landowner vouchers that guarantee the holder can pick up a license without going through the draw. In the good areas those are not cheap. FM


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

iLiveInTrees said:


> Am I reading the rules correctly that I have to pay for a tag full price, then after draw a refund is issued minus fees? Colorado government gets my money for ~2-3 months for a PP?


Yep! I send money to the CO DOW for myself and my two teenage boys...they keep all of it for a few months...then send "most" of it back. Welcome to the "point game!"


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I think I burned 9 points on this Muley in CO:


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I think I burned 9 points on this Muley in CO:


Nice!!
DIY?


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

I think that is the toughest part for me to wrap my head around. Is what units are the best, how to plan these trips on months notice after getting a draw. If you draw a sheep tag,(or something I don't feel comfortable DIYing) do you go out and find a guide or will they find you....etc.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

iLiveInTrees said:


> Nice!!
> DIY?


Yes.

And my buddy shot this one on the same trip:









When you look at the background of each pic it's hard to believe they were show only one day apart in he same GMU.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

iLiveInTrees said:


> I got points for Maine moose, and utah all species...arizona, colorado, wyoming will be added to the list, along with Michigan and Iowa deer. I think thats enough. I'm gonna work on hunting turkey in every state I can!


You might want to consider NM also:


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

iLiveInTrees said:


> I think that is the toughest part for me to wrap my head around. Is what units are the best, how to plan these trips on months notice after getting a draw. If you draw a sheep tag,(or something I don't feel comfortable DIYing) do you go out and find a guide or will they find you....etc.


What are the best units? - Look for the ones that take the most points to draw. That will do the work the fastest. You can also subscribe to websites and magazines that will help. Now you can find sleepers, but that takes lots of effort.

If you draw a sheep tag or any other really hard to draw tag, all you have to do is start asking around on forums and you will get a ton of info because most people won't ever hunt that unit again in their life. You will likely also get info from guys that guide in the unit as well. 

Once you have done a few western hunts, you have the ability to hunt all of the species unless they require horses for access or something like that. Wilderness area in WY would be an exception where a guide is mandatory.

No reason to over think all of this, good tags are hard to get and require points in many cases. Start building as early as you can and apply for as many as you can afford and you will start drawing tags down the road.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Huntmaster143 said:


> What are the best units? - Look for the ones that take the most points to draw. That will do the work the fastest. You can also subscribe to websites and magazines that will help. Now you can find sleepers, but that takes lots of effort.
> 
> If you draw a sheep tag or any other really hard to draw tag, all you have to do is start asking around on forums and you will get a ton of info because most people won't ever hunt that unit again in their life. You will likely also get info from guys that guide in the unit as well.
> 
> ...


Very good info above!!!


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Huntmaster143 said:


> What are the best units? - Look for the ones that take the most points to draw. That will do the work the fastest. You can also subscribe to websites and magazines that will help. Now you can find sleepers, but that takes lots of effort.
> 
> If you draw a sheep tag or any other really hard to draw tag, all you have to do is start asking around on forums and you will get a ton of info because most people won't ever hunt that unit again in their life. You will likely also get info from guys that guide in the unit as well.
> 
> ...


Awesome info, thanks for all of the information you have given me. I have not done an OOS hunt let alone out west on big game so your words give me confidence. I'm on the point game now! So far (and tell me if any of these are garbage)

Moose: Maine, New Hampshire

Utah:Limited Deer, Elk, Pronghorn, Desert Bighorn, Mountain Goat, Rocky Mountain Sheep- General Deer

Michigan Bear and elk of course

Iowa: Deer (hunt booked in 2018)

Still to come, Wyoming, Colorado, Nevada, Vermont, Kentucky, Pennsylvania, Arizona, New Mexico

I feel like thats a lot, but my future self will thank me for the options that I may have.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Scary to think I'll be closing in on 45-50 years old by the time I can hunt some of these places....29 now, wish I would've started sooner.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

iLiveInTrees,

Where are you going in IA for deer? Me and a buddy both have 5 points right now. Leaning toward SE corner of state for ML. Your thoughts?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

iLiveInTrees said:


> Just wanted to know what preference / bonus points everyone is working on accumulating? I think I'll start off with Colorado elk and mule deer, I understand (I think) their system of paying in full and getting a refund after the draw.....a lot of money to lend them, lol.
> 
> I have points for Michigan elk and bear, and Iowa deer. Wondering if there are any tags points etc I should be applying for that I'm not thinking of.
> 
> Is there a unit / state worth putting in for Pronghorn, turkey, mountain lion etc?



Don't forget the obvious..."Brownie Points"


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> iLiveInTrees,
> 
> Where are you going in IA for deer? Me and a buddy both have 5 points right now. Leaning toward SE corner of state for ML. Your thoughts?


You can go ANYWHERE in IA with 6 points Grizz, especially with ML.
There's some very good Public in zone 5 (south central) zone 4 is the next DMU east (south east corner)


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> iLiveInTrees,
> 
> Where are you going in IA for deer? Me and a buddy both have 5 points right now. Leaning toward SE corner of state for ML. Your thoughts?


I'm bowhunting zone 4. this is my first trip outside michigan / ohio for deer. Very excited! I will have 3 points I was told I'm basically guaranteed at 3.


----------

